# More proof it's not just dressage getting grief - FUNNY!



## philamena (11 August 2012)

Very funny... 

http://www.wired.com/playbook/2012/...mpaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Top+Stories)


----------



## Fools Motto (11 August 2012)

That is Hilarious!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## BeesKnees (11 August 2012)

Hahaha, that's classic. Would love to hear his take on the Dressage!

And the IOC made them take it down from Vimeo?? No sense of humour


----------



## philamena (11 August 2012)

BeesKnees said:



			Hahaha, that's classic. Would love to hear his take on the Dressage!

And the IOC made them take it down from Vimeo?? No sense of humour
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, technically no one's allowed to commentate on any pictures or action because of the commentary rights rules. So it's prob more that than the fact it's so true... but we like to think it's cus they're humourless oafs ha ha! We should send him a vid of Charlotte's test and see what he makes of it. Or even better, some of today's pentathlon jumping !!!


----------



## BeesKnees (11 August 2012)

philamena said:



			Or even better, some of today's pentathlon jumping !!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes that would be brilliant. Perfect comedy fodder


----------



## silu (11 August 2012)

Thanks OP for finding this, best laugh I've had all day. OMG it could only be the Irish bless them!


----------

